# Eagle Rock scissor knurl that wasn't what I expected.



## GaryK (Mar 16, 2013)

I found an Eagle Rock scissor knurl tool on ebay and the guy took a $20  offer on it. When I got it it wasn't exactly what I was expecting:

What's the problem? The working range was 2" to 4" diameter. It's not that often I need to knurl anything over 2"




So I came up wit the following to give me a 0 to 2" range. I needed to have two pivot points rather than one so I came up with the following parts.
Two plates, 2 spacers, 2 new pivot points and a part to mount the whole thing in a tool holder.




Here it is partially assembled. I had to modify one half of the tool with a .100" deep counter bore.




And then completely assembled showing it set for 0"




Then just a sample to show that it actually works.



Gary


----------



## tripletap3 (Mar 16, 2013)

Looks a million percent better and I bet it has more leverage with your mod, Gary.


----------



## scooterman09 (Mar 16, 2013)

Good job on your mods! That is a nice lookin knurl.


----------



## darkzero (Mar 16, 2013)

Pretty cool mod on turning it into a 0-1". 

In case you don't have it already, add another nut for locking on top of the adjuster nut. Under higher pressures that adjusting nut will tend to back out. I replaced mine with a nylock nut.


----------



## Ray C (Mar 17, 2013)

Nice work there Gary...


----------



## JOSHUAZ2 (Mar 17, 2013)

tripletap3 said:


> Looks a million percent better and I bet it has more leverage with your mod, Gary.




How much would you like to bet$:thinking: I would be willing to drive to the beach to pick up a couple of pepsis. havn't been there since 82-86, can't say i miss the place though.

Roy.


----------



## Old Iron (Mar 17, 2013)

darkzero said:


> Pretty cool mod on turning it into a 0-1".
> 
> In case you don't have it already, add another nut for locking on top of the adjuster nut. Under higher pressures that adjusting nut will tend to back out. I replaced mine with a nylock nut.



I've never had a problem with mine backing off even under a lot of pressure.

Paul


----------



## darkzero (Mar 17, 2013)

Old Iron said:


> I've never had a problem with mine backing off even under a lot of pressure.
> 
> Paul



I have the K1-44 which is their HD model. It comes stock with an additional nut for locking. The standard K1-201 like Gary's does not. I mainly knurl Ti 6-4 & the adjusting nut will easily back off when running a fully formed knurl if the locking nut is not tight. I need to run convex wheel, carbide pins, & pin the tool post when I fully form Ti. 

Sometimes I can get away with not pining the tool post but I rather not take the chances any more. I've had it move plenty of times & no matter how hard I crank down on the tool post lock nut. Not a good feeling when it does slip.


----------



## xalky (Mar 17, 2013)

Darkzero: those are some of the nicest knurls i've ever seen. Beautiful work! 

Marcel


----------



## darkzero (Mar 17, 2013)

Thank you very much Marcel!


----------



## JOSHUAZ2 (Mar 17, 2013)

I agree beautiful knurling. I have never produced results like that.

Roy.


----------

